# L5 Dorsal Ramus and S1,S2,S3 Lateral Branch Block



## dhunter (May 19, 2011)

Need some help coding the procedure below. The pain managment doctor would like to use the following CPT codes 64493, 27096, 99144, 77003 and then has a question mark next to 64450.

A 25 gauge spinal needle was advanced at the junction of the S1 superior articular process for the L5 dorsal ramus and lateral the S1, S2, S3 neuroforamens, near or at the sacroiliac joint. Isovue 200 contrast was thereafter injected to confrim placement and delivery of the injected solution to the appropriate target under real time fluoroscopy there was no evidence of intravascular spread. After negative aspiration 1cc 0.25% marcaine without epinephrine PF was thereafter slowly injected over each medial branch.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## brendalewing (May 20, 2011)

I would use 64493, 64494 and 64495... the flurorscopy is included in these codes


----------

